# Finally!



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finally got myself a yak from ARC on Friday. Picked up a Heritage Redfish 12. Took it out yesterday evening for the maiden voyage in Back Creek in Seaford. Pretty nice yak, but not the fastest boat. Seemed very stable though, which I like. Tried to toss a Gulp for a while, but the bugs were eatin' me alive every time I stopped, so I just paddled around for a while trolling the Gulp behind me. I've got my milk crate rigged up, but it still needs some work. Installing a Hummingbird Matrix 47 3D from my old boat this week. Just waiting on the battery, charger, and battery box to come in. Can't wait to try some other spots out and catch some fish.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice...congrats!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! Now your opening up a whole new wallet draining venture!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> sweet! Now your opening up a whole new wallet draining venture!!


Yeah, I'm quickly realizing that. :redface: Hopefully the wife doesn't kill me.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work and have fun. Yeap, as Mud said a wallet draining sport, but it's dang fun. My son and I put together a pair of OK Prowler 13s this Winter from the ground up. Seats Paddles PFDs Rods Crates Electronics the whole nine yards.

It's good to have another Yaker on our side of the water.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wilber I read some of your posts about fishing in Back River. Looking to try out of Wallace's or maybe Messick Point this coming weekend. Or I may hit the north side of Poquoson out of a creek my buddy lives on. Not sure yet. If y'all are heading out give me a heads up. I'd rather be out with others than alone, especially since I'm a noob.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

got any pictures? Have you put and anchor trolley on it yet? Which way did you choose to rig your milk crate? Good luck and I might see ya on the water soon!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

No pics yet. Still reading up on how to rig everything up. The milk crate is sort of half-a$$ed put together, so it'll be redone to be a little better organized. There's tons of stuff to read out there and I'm slowly absorbing it all. First big project will be the fish finder this week. Anchor trolley is next.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Those Heritage yaks are Sweeeet!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

In Ocracoke for the surf tournament this week. But after that I'm game. I like the place at Messick Point, no hassle, at least not at 6:00 Saturday a.m.

But Wallaces is close to home, sooo either way for me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats Terry! Another new inductee into the Tupperware Navy! I just got my yak out on its maiden voyage yesterday...and got the Mirage drive stuck in shallow (calf deep) water...d'oh!  Luckily, I took the paddle with me and paddled my way back into deeper water


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> In Ocracoke for the surf tournament this week. But after that I'm game. I like the place at Messick Point, no hassle, at least not at 6:00 Saturday a.m.
> 
> But Wallaces is close to home, sooo either way for me.


 fishy looking holes outta Wallace's and its a free ramp....


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

WTG Terry. Welcome to the dark side. I will be going out with a few other dudes in either Rudee or Lynnhaven on Friday night and again on Saturday afternoon if you are interested in joining up with our floatilla.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new yak. I have been fishin outta one for almost a year and definitely don't do much shore/pier fishin any more. Catch more fish also. We have some guys on your side that fish outta Wallaces. There is some good fishin on that side of da HRBT. I want to try out some spots myself. Take your time with riggin some stuff like rod holders and your crate. Go out a few times and look at other rigs and it will come to ya. Great move and paddle safe!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

another one bites the dust... If this keeps up the there'll be no sand fleas left.
Actually, i'm well jealous Terry. Good luck on the new adventure.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still a sand flea at heart.  Just gotta have options.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Way to go! I started fishing sheltered water out of a canoe this last year, it really opens up a lot of options. Will get a yak one day when the kids are old enough to paddle. You will be hard pressed to ever spend anywhere near what it takes to operate a powerboat.


----------

